# Waiting for the D4S



## aginthelaw (Jul 15, 2018)

There's a space in the foreground of this pic for the D4s. any idea when it's coming out?


----------



## Mikelights (Aug 15, 2018)

Jeez 6 Meteors 😂, it still says pre order on mtn so I’m not sure


----------

